# How to fix the new clocks?



## paapaa (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like to be able to find the maximum clocks and leave them fixed - without any need to run Atitool again. I'd like these new clocks to be active immediately when I start the computer (load Windows). Is that possible? I don't want to leave Atitool running in the background.

I want the same profile for 2d and 3d.


----------



## paapaa (Apr 21, 2005)

Found it. I just have to let Atitool start and quit at Windows boot. This can be configured at Miscellanous setting page.


----------

